# Transfer Express Dealer



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

am i retard or do you have to be registered as a dealer at transfer express to see pricing? but if thats the case, its says all you need to be a dealer is a press, your tax id # and your first order... how am i supposed to get my first order if i dont know pricing? hahahah

if im missing the page that has pricing please gimmie a link before my head spins off hahaha


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is pricing all throughout their site. What are you trying to order? If it's custom work, you'll need to provide them the details and they will quote you. They will set up your account at that time.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah custom stuff 50 pieces of this..... 

full back, (like 11 inches wide)

of course i will get better quality from the customer if what i qoute him is a good price


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

actually guys im pretty ignorant when it comes to these transfer stuff... what would i even be looking for to print this on a black shirt... the customer sadi to ditch the gradiant in the very background and just worry about the motor the green outline and the text witht he gradiant in it...

is it 2 color with halftones or would i need to go full color? tell me what i need so i dont look like dumb when i try to order this stuff hahaha... if i do go process i cant imagine they will get that flor. green very will with CMYK ink... 

when a website says 2 color spot transfers, are they allowing halftones? thanks

ps i realize the motor actually has some places in it that arent white black or grey... lets just consider it all to be black, white or grey


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

anyone have any answer for the above post??


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure you are going to get gradients in a plastisol tranfer. I could be wrong. Call transfer express. I know we are in the web generation, but calling them is the safe thing to do.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah its hard for me to call them, since i work from 8-5 from someone else... ill call them on my lunch break sometime next week i guess


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would think this would be suitable for DTG


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfer Express is open 8am to 7pm Eastern time....


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Transfer Express is open 8am to 7pm Eastern time....


oh heck i didnt realize that! hahaha good for them! haha maybe ill give them a call this evening


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I would think this would be suitable for DTG


yeah maybe if it werent on a black shirt and thier wasnt 50 of them... and most importantly i had a DTG machine


----------

